# New front porch



## Cowboy Billy (Nov 14, 2011)

I haven't been around for a while. I went to the farm Oct 6th for a week to build a deck on my bunk house. And ended up staying for five weeks. The first week was great dry and warm and ended up hauling gravel and fixing up trails and sawing wood. The second week was rainy but I needed time inside the barn cleaning it up and setting up my new planner and wiring in my generator to run it and fixing up the pad the porch would sit on. My brother Tommy came up Oct 21st and helped plane the cedar boards for the deck and get most of it built. 

   After he left the weather looked good for a while so I decided to go ahead and build a roof over the deck and turn it into a porch. I don't know why I am like this but it just means something to me to do the whole thing from start to finish. And when I say start I mean start. I designed it. Sawed every tree cut it into lumber, planed it. Peeled every log by hand. I did not buy one board but made them myself. 95% of it is all white cedar and I think it came out great!

   Somehow I can never stay clean.







   I'm sealing the wood with Thompsons water seal. My brother Tommy is picking out the best boards from what I cut.






   Mirror image boards. Ya don't get this from a lumber yard. This wasn't planned I just happened to look down and see it. Somehow it made it all the way through cutting and planing and got laid down like a tree that was cut in half and opened like a book by chance.







    I hand peeled the cedar posts for the deck. It took me about two hours to cut and peel each one






   Log set up in the sawmill. It took four to five cuts on the mill and flipping it end for end to make each post then trim it out with a chainsaw.






   This ain't no pre made kit from home depo!






   The first eight posts up. And frame work for the roof started.






  A load of cedar boards going from the sawmill to the barn to be planned.






   The new planner hooked up and running off my lister generator.






   The roof is on!My cousin Lyle and his friend Rusty came over and helped me get that part up.






   Now all the posts ar up. Door openings framed and knee walls done.




































   I have to say I love how it turned out. I love sitting on and watching the sun come up. Now I need a self contained fire pit to put in it for those chilly days!

Billy


----------



## bogydave (Nov 14, 2011)

Awesome pictures Billy
You are a Do It Yourself (DIY) master for sure. 
Great job!


----------



## raybonz (Nov 14, 2011)

Wow Billy that came out awesome! I love the rustic look of the cedar beams! Great work and pics! That would be a great way to build a wood shelter too..

Ray


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Nov 14, 2011)

Thank ya kindly Dave

Ray

  That was in the back of my mind that if it didn't turn out well it would become a wood shed! 

Billy


----------



## raybonz (Nov 14, 2011)

Cowboy Billy said:
			
		

> Thank ya kindly Dave
> 
> Ray
> 
> ...



LOL gotta have a plan B Bill to save face 

Ray


----------



## Stax (Nov 14, 2011)

F!@#ing awesome!  Great job and craftmanship.  Love the ruggedness and rustic look of it.  Pat yourself on the back my man.


----------



## yooperdave (Nov 15, 2011)

hey!  you're right, you've been gone for a while...glad to hear from you again and the projects and equipment look great!  now, please tell me that you are in the u.p. getting ready for the 15th??


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 15, 2011)

Billy, great looking job.


zap


----------



## Dix (Nov 15, 2011)

I love that porch  You can tie a pony to it


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks Stax

   I will. Have a great day!

Thanks Zap

Howdy Dave

   Sorry I only hunt trees. But I do plant a few deer feed plots and if my uncles shoot a deer on my place they have to share the venison with me. 

Thanks Eileen

   Thats just what I need. I'll have to hit up the antique stores and find some hand forged horse tie rings. 

Billy


----------



## davmor (Nov 15, 2011)

Great post, story, and pics. Very good when a plan comes together. That is awesome that you can do it all from start to finish


----------



## Jags (Nov 15, 2011)

That is totally awesome, Billy.  What planer are you using??  What is the output of the lister genny??


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Nov 15, 2011)

That is a beautiful porch Billy..  
I would be proud as chit to have a porch like that especially if my husband put all the hard work into it that you did. The fact that you did everything yourself from start to finish makes it even more special.
I think the final touch should be a rocking chair and maybes one of those "twig" wreaths on the front door...(Plain wreath, no flowers or chit like that)....a rustic wreath.... ;-) 
Job well done!


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks Davmor

   It sure is. Its great to have the land and equ to do it. It does take a lot of time but I enjoy it.

Howdy Jags

   I've had bad luck getting used equ lately so I bought the planner new its a 15" grizzly spiral cut. I built the generator its a 14 hp listeroid diesel with a 12kv gen head but it doesn't have enough power to run it so I will have to come up with a better generator. 

Thanks Gamma

   A rocker is a good idea I was thinking of a cedar post swing.

Billy


----------



## Jags (Nov 15, 2011)

Cowboy Billy said:
			
		

> I've had bad luck getting used equ lately so I bought the planner new its a 15" grizzly spiral cut. I built the generator its a 14 hp listeroid diesel with a 12kv gen head but it doesn't have enough power to run it so I will have to come up with a better generator.



I was impressed that the genny would run the Planner.


----------



## smokinj (Nov 15, 2011)

Jags said:
			
		

> Cowboy Billy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have been very impressed with anything Billy touchs. WOW Once again!


----------



## Danno77 (Nov 16, 2011)

Billy, that is freakin awesome. Only problem is that it looks like a geo metro with a snow plow on the front. I think you need to upgrade the entire bunk house now to go with the porch.


----------



## Thistle (Nov 16, 2011)

That is beautiful.


----------



## Gasifier (Nov 16, 2011)

Very nice man. Very nice. Thanks for sharing that cool project with us. You are a talented man.


----------



## tfdchief (Nov 16, 2011)

Great job!  However,.........I am here to place a bet that the porch gets closed in one of these days.......probably next time it gets cold.  ;-P


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Nov 16, 2011)

Jags 

   You are close to being right. Its having a hard time starting it and won't cut anything harder than cedar. It seems I need another 10 hp. I have another generator I can put together with a 20hp chingfa diesel and while that is will still be a little small its the best I have. And I can't really afford to go out and buy a engine and gen head to do the job right.

Thanks Jay

   There ain't no grass growing under your feet either!


I noticed that too Danno

   I'm just trying to get by until I can afford to build a cabin. But these building projects are teaching what and how to build. I'm a dozer operator and welder and just feeling my way into building.

Thanks Thistle

Thanks Gasifier

   Just learning as I go along like everyone else.

Howdy Steve

   I'm probably going to screen it in next year. I don't go UP much in the winter. Most of my equ is old and diesel and is very hard to start in the cold. 

Billy


----------



## basswidow (Nov 16, 2011)

Uh.....  CB,  that porch is beautiful.  Really nice job!  I love the Pillars.  I bet that cedar smells great too.  

You are crafty!  Very nice job.  Enjoyed the pics


----------



## blacktail (Nov 16, 2011)

Totally cool.


----------



## f3cbboy (Nov 17, 2011)

that came out fantastic!!


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks Basswidow

  I've always loved old barns and log cabins. And I am glad I was able to get  a little of both.

Thanks Jamie

Thanks F3cboy

Billy


----------



## tamarack (Nov 17, 2011)

That looks SOLID


----------



## loon (Nov 24, 2011)

That turned out excellent Billy ;-) 

loon


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks Tamarack

Thanks Loon

Billy


----------

